# 100%het albino*normal royal python



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

i have a normal male royal python and soon will be getting a 100%het albino and have no clue if it will be worth breeding. if i did breed what percentage would be albino and would they look like normal albino or darker. i am still dont no whether to get a 100%het albino or a 100%het pied dont know what the offspring would look like, if anyone has any pics of 100%albino bred with a normal that would be a great help thanks.


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

het albino or indeed het pied x normal would result in all normal looking offspring.

half of said offspring would also be het for the trait, but you wouldn't know which as they would all look normal. (unless the het pieds were ringers but you cannot be 100% sure)


----------



## gav_1987 (Apr 23, 2008)

If you where to breed a 100% Het (either pied or albino) to a Normal you would not get any visual albino or pieds, only normals and possile Hets (i think it is 50% Het, if someone could please confirm or correct this assumption).


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

herper147 said:


> i have a normal male royal python and soon will be getting a 100%het albino and have no clue if it will be worth breeding. if i did breed what percentage would be albino and would they look like normal albino or darker. i am still dont no whether to get a 100%het albino or a 100%het pied dont know what the offspring would look like, if anyone has any pics of 100%albino bred with a normal that would be a great help thanks.


het albino x normal=50% normal and 50% het albino, (these will look the same, so there is a 50% chance that any one will be het albino, there for there will be called 50% poss. het albino)

het pied x normal=50% normal and 50% het pied (as above)

instead of these, i would recommend a co-dom ot dominant trait such as spider, mojave, fire, yellowbelly, butter, lesser platnum, pastel, cinamon or pinstripe. these will have visual morphs in the litter, making them easier to sell.


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

*albino*

i dont think i will bother buying them i have also seen a pastel royal python would you see any difference in colour also does a pastel get lighter as it gets older as the one that i saw doesnt look that much difference to a normal


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

herper147 said:


> i dont think i will bother buying them i have also seen a pastel royal python would you see any difference in colour also does a pastel get lighter as it gets older as the one that i saw doesnt look that much difference to a normal


1/2 of the clutch would be pastel and 1/2 would be normal.

pastels actually tend to get a little darker - rather than lighter.


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

*pastel*

thanks i am now heading towards a pastel, i wanted something that will show in the first clutch but wouldnt be that expensive a pstel is pretty expensive for me but i have seen a lot worse prices

just look at crystal palace reptiles for pricey


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

pastels tend to get lighter for 2-3 years before they tend to brown out a bit my pastel is coming up 3 years around 1000g and still getting better with every shed


----------

